# Oil Pan Leak



## richdeerht (Jun 30, 2016)

My gen2 was leaving oil spots on the garage floor. Made a service appointment at the dealer and got it fixed. They removed and re-sealed the oil pan. They gave me a loaner (gen1 Cruze) while they had the car. They only had mine for a couple hours. When I got mine back, I put a piece of white poster under the car in the garage. No more oil spots. They also performed my first service, as I had 6700 miles and 10% oil life left. Good to go again.

This was a much better dealer experience than what I had with my previous ride, a 2013 Ford Focus.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I had almost the exact same experience on my Gen 1 Cruze (except they gave me a Cadillac SUV as a loaner, and they kept my car for 2 days because they were so busy). I guess sometimes they don't get the sealant right in the factory. But, that's what the warranty is for. It's good you found a good dealer. Those are worth almost as much as the warranty. 

BTW, they would have had to replace the oil when they fixed the oil pan anyway, so it was lucky for GM that you also needed your first oil and filter change.


----------

